# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Παυσανίας [Pavsanias]

## Tasos@@@

Παιδια καλησπερα.Καταφερα επιτελους να κανω κατι με το σκανερ μου και τις φωτος απο τις παλιες παντοφλιτσες της Αιδηψου.Δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο ετσι οπως τις σκαναρει,ειναι και λιγο παλιες...ε το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο!!!!Ελπιζω να με συγχωρεσετε και να σας αρεσουν....Ξεκιναω με τον PAVSANIA.Κλασσικο φερρυ τις γραμμης για πολλα χρονια και πιστευω,επισης ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα.Ιδου!

PAVSANIAS

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Για αλλη μια φορα τελειες φωτο!!! καποιο νεο απο ηρακλειο εχουμε?


Φιλε μου αφιερωμενη ειδικα σε σενα η παρακατω φωτο.Προχτες την βρηκα αλλα δεν φαινεται να υπαρχουν αλλες πληροφοριες....Δυστηχως περνανε πολλα απο το μυαλο μου......

----------


## cpt babis

σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Τασο!!! Μακαρι να μην του εχει συμβει τιποτα κακο.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Τασο!!! Μακαρι να μην του εχει συμβει τιποτα κακο.


Βρηκα βιντεο του Παυσανια(γυρω στο 20λεπτο ισως συνολικα) που ειχα τραβηξει τοτε!!!Απιστευτες αναμνησεις!!!!θα τα περασω σε dvd και καπως θα βρουμε την ακρη να τα παρεις και εσυ,ε??? :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αλλες δυο φωτο του πανεμορφου(και λιγα λεω!!)ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑ.....για τον φιλο cpt babis......

----------


## cpt babis

Και λιγα λες!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Σε μια απο τις ιστορικοτερες πορθμειακες γραμμες (Αιδηψου-Αρκιτσας), ακουραστος και πιστος εργατης για παρα πολλα χρονια....Οταν πρωτοξεκινησε (τελη δεκαετιας 60) ηταν με διαφορα το μεγαλυτερο της γραμμης...



και αλλη μια φωτο πλωρα με τον πλοιαρχο στην μεση..... :Wink: 



τιμιο καραβακι....

----------


## cpt babis

...και πανεμορφο καραβακι...
Ευχαριστω Τασο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ...και πανεμορφο καραβακι...
> Ευχαριστω Τασο


Απο τις ομορφοτερα ανοιχτου τυπου για μενα φιλε μου...και παντα προσεγμενο και μεσα και εξω οσο ηταν στην συγκεκριμενη γραμμη....τωρα οσον αφορα την τωρινη του κατασταση στο Ηρακλειο...ουτε λογος....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι παντοφλες ειναι σιγουρα το πιο ευπεπτο πλοιο στο ματι ενος μικρου παιδιου.Πολλοι ξεκινησν καραβολατρικα απο τον χαρακτηριστικο ηχο την ορατη φορτωση τα χαμηλα καταστρωματα  την ευκολη προσβαση στον< καπετανιο> και βεβαια το ενδιαφερον σχημα τους.Παλια παντου ειχε πολλες και διαφορετικες παντοφλες.Σημερα η ομοιομορφια των ,λειτουργικων σιγουρα, αμφιδρομων σε κανει να μην ξερεις τi να αγαπησεις.Την πλωρη ή την πρυμη και σε ποια φορά?

----------


## Tasos@@@

Σημερα η ομοιομορφια των ,λειτουργικων σιγουρα, αμφιδρομων σε κανει να μην ξερεις τη να αγαπησεις.Την πλωρη ή την πρυμη και σε ποια φορά?[/QUOTE]

Μηπως,μονο το μηχανοστασιο?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αφού είναι το αγαπημένο σου φίλε Τάσο, μια πρόσφατη από το Ηράκελιο της Κρήτης στις 05.11.09, για σένα.

P1260554pafs.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ε δεν μπορω να πω οτι καλοπερναει.Μαλλον σαν RO\RO το δουλευουν.

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο Κώστα ήταν άδειο, εντελώς τυχαίο το container που είναι πάνω στον ντόκο. Να το πω παροπλισμένο? Δεν ξέρω πάντως το πενθήμερο που είμουν στο Ηράκελιο ήταν εκέι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Τασο υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες του Παυσανια με γυρισαν πολλα χρονια πισω στον Ιουλιο του 1973 οταν ειχα κανει ενα ταξιδι στην Αιδηψο, λες και ηταν χθες...

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Αφού είναι το αγαπημένο σου φίλε Τάσο, μια πρόσφατη από το Ηράκελιο της Κρήτης στις 05.11.09, για σένα.
> 
> P1260554pafs.JPG


Φιλε μου Leo σ'ευχαριστω πολυ.Το πλοιο Κωστα οντως δουλευει σαν RO/RO.Οι ζημειες στα εξαλα ειναι μαλλον απ'οτι αναφερετε εδω,αποτελεσμα αποκοπης καβων: http://www.yen.gr/yen.chtm?prnbr=32318

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αφιερωμενη στους BEN BRUCE,T.S.S. APOLLON και Leo

----------


## Tasos@@@

Θαναση μου να'σαι καλα για τα λογια σου!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Ως αντιποινο αφιερωνω σε σενα,τον cptbabis,τον φιλο Ben,τον φιλο T.S.S.Apollon,τον φιλο Leo και τον φιλο JIMMARG75 μια φωτο του Παυσανια,με την πανεμορφη φορεσια του και το τοσο ιδιαιτερο σχημα του,το μακρινο 1991 ενω μολις εχει δεσει στο ...οχι λιμανι,δεν θα το πω,στον ντοκο της Αρκιτσας.Οι διαφορες με το σημερα πολλες!

----------


## Thanasis89

Τι όμορφα ταξίδια έκανα με τις παντοφλίτσες... Κάθε φορά αυτό σκέφτομαι με τις φωτογραφίες σου !

Αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι κάθε φορά δεν είχα τραβήξει ούτε μία φωτογραφία... Και στεναχωριέμαι...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Θαναση εζησες αυτες τις εποχες τουλαχιστον οπως και εγω,οπως και οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα!Αλλοι περισσοτερο αλλοι λιγοτερο!Αυτο ομως ειναι το πιο σημαντικο!!Γιατι οτιδηποτε ειχαμε δει να "ασπριζει" πανω στα κυματα δεν θα το ξεχασουμε ποτε....

----------


## Thanasis89

Είπες μεγάλη κουβέντα !

----------


## cpt babis

> Θαναση μου να'σαι καλα για τα λογια σου!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Ως αντιποινο αφιερωνω σε σενα,τον cptbabis,τον φιλο Ben,τον φιλο T.S.S.Apollon και τον φιλο JIMMARG75 μια φωτο του Παυσανια,με την πανεμορφη φορεσια του και το τοσο ιδιαιτερο σχημα του,το μακρινο 1991 ενω μολις εχει δεσει στο ...οχι λιμανι,δεν θα το πω,στον ντοκο της Αρκιτσας.Οι διαφορες με το σημερα πολλες!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Τασο για την αφιερωση αυτης της πανεμορφης φωτογραφιας!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!
Και σε ευχαριστω για κατι αλλο που θα στο πω τωρα, απο το 2000 οταν ρωτησα εναν πλοιαρχο της γραμμης για το που ειναι ο Παυσανιας μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει πια.....Δεν τον πιστεψα αλλα δεν του το ειπα,και πριν λιγους μηνες βρηκες μια φωτο του 2007 ή 8 δεν θυμαμαι που ηταν πλαγιοδετημενος στο Ηρακλειο και ειπες μακαρι να μην εχει συμβει κατι κακο.Σε ευχαριστω που ενα ονειρο τοσα χρονια ηταν και ειναι πραγματικοτητα και το ανακαλυψες εσυ.
Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου !!!

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Θαναση μου να'σαι καλα για τα λογια σου!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Ως αντιποινο αφιερωνω σε σενα,τον cptbabis,τον φιλο Ben,τον φιλο T.S.S.Apollon και τον φιλο JIMMARG75 μια φωτο του Παυσανια,με την πανεμορφη φορεσια του και το τοσο ιδιαιτερο σχημα του,το μακρινο 1991 ενω μολις εχει δεσει στο ...οχι λιμανι,δεν θα το πω,στον ντοκο της Αρκιτσας.Οι διαφορες με το σημερα πολλες!


Τότε που όταν είχε καιρό ξεφόρτωναν πίσω απ΄το φάρο κοντά στις Λιβανάτες.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Τασο για την αφιερωση αυτης της πανεμορφης φωτογραφιας!!!
> Να εισαι καλα!!!
> Και σε ευχαριστω για κατι αλλο που θα στο πω τωρα, απο το 2000 οταν ρωτησα εναν πλοιαρχο της γραμμης για το που ειναι ο Παυσανιας μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει πια.....Δεν τον πιστεψα αλλα δεν του το ειπα,και πριν λιγους μηνες βρηκες μια φωτο του 2007 ή 8 δεν θυμαμαι που ηταν πλαγιοδετημενος στο Ηρακλειο και ειπες μακαρι να μην εχει συμβει κατι κακο.Σε ευχαριστω που ενα ονειρο τοσα χρονια ηταν και ειναι πραγματικοτητα και το ανακαλυψες εσυ.
> Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου !!!


Φιλε μου Μπαμπη σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για οσα ειπες.Μεγαλωσα μεσα σ'αυτα τα βαπορακια,ηταν η πρωτη μου επαφη με την μαγισσα θαλασσα και οι συναισθηματικοι δεσμοι ειναι πολυ ισχυροι.Να'σαι καλα!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Η τιμονιερα του.Το σπιτι του καπταν-Σπυρου(οπως μου λεγανε τοτε ο καλυτερος και πιο εμπειρος πλοιαρχος της γραμμης-μετα πηγε στο Αμαλθεια) για πολλα χρονια.Αφαιρεσα τον εαυτο μου για ευνοητους λογους! :Very Happy: 
Θυμαμαι σε ενα δρομολογιο ημουν με την μητερα μου,ειχαμε κανα τεταρτο που ειχαμε ξεκινησει απο Αιδηψο,καθομασταν στο καταστρωμα,η θαλασσα λαδι,ελαφρυ καλοκαιρινο αερακι,βλεπουμε τον καπταν Σπυρο να κατεβαινει απο την τιμονιερα και ερχεται και λεει στην μητερα μου:" παρτε το παιδι μεσα ερχεται μπουρινι"...δεν περασαν 5 λεπτα...8-9 μποφωρ ηταν....τα κυματα μας σκεπαζαν ολοκληρους.Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα να ειμαι στο πανω σαλονακι και μια γυναικα να εχει παιζει στα γονατα η κακομοιρα και να προσευχεται με κλαματα...και ομως χαρη στην εμπειρια του φτασαμε Αρκιτσα,ξεφορτωσαμε,το γυρισε κοντρα στα κυματα,το βαπορακι επαιρνε τρελες κλισεις και χαρη στον Αη-Νικολα και τον καπετανιο μας φτασαμε Αιδηψο σαν να μην ειχε γινει τπτ.Ποτε δεν θα ξεχασω εκεινα τα λογια που ειπε στην μητερα μου.Να'σαι καλα καπταν-Σπυρο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μεγαλοι καπετανιοι δεν ειναι μονο σε προβεβλημενες και πραγματικα δυσκολες γραμμες, αλλα ουτε μονο στους ωκεανους.Οπως μου εχει πει μεγαλος διασημος πλοιαρχος των κυκλαδων των 90' οτι υπαρχουν και πολλοι καπετανιοι που δεν τους πιανει το ματι σου και σε αλλα πλοια και σε αλλες γραμμες.Και αυτο ο φιλος τασος με τη διηγηση του μας το υπενθυμιζει

----------


## cpt babis

> Η τιμονιερα του.Το σπιτι του καπταν-Σπυρου(οπως μου λεγανε τοτε ο καλυτερος και πιο εμπειρος πλοιαρχος της γραμμης-μετα πηγε στο Αμαλθεια) για πολλα χρονια.Αφαιρεσα τον εαυτο μου για ευνοητους λογους!
> Θυμαμαι σε ενα δρομολογιο ημουν με την μητερα μου,ειχαμε κανα τεταρτο που ειχαμε ξεκινησει απο Αιδηψο,καθομασταν στο καταστρωμα,η θαλασσα λαδι,ελαφρυ καλοκαιρινο αερακι,βλεπουμε τον καπταν Σπυρο να κατεβαινει απο την τιμονιερα και ερχεται και λεει στην μητερα μου:" παρτε το παιδι μεσα ερχεται μπουρινι"...δεν περασαν 5 λεπτα...8-9 μποφωρ ηταν....τα κυματα μας σκεπαζαν ολοκληρους.Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα να ειμαι στο πανω σαλονακι και μια γυναικα να εχει παιζει στα γονατα η κακομοιρα και να προσευχεται με κλαματα...και ομως χαρη στην εμπειρια του φτασαμε Αρκιτσα,ξεφορτωσαμε,το γυρισε κοντρα στα κυματα,το βαπορακι επαιρνε τρελες κλισεις και χαρη στον Αη-Νικολα και τον καπετανιο μας φτασαμε Αιδηψο σαν να μην ειχε γινει τπτ.Ποτε δεν θα ξεχασω εκεινα τα λογια που ειπε στην μητερα μου.Να'σαι καλα καπταν-Σπυρο.


Ποσες φορες ειχα μπει σε εκεινη τη γεφυρα...
Να εισαι καλα Τασο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Tasos@@@ καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες του Παυσανια! και πολυ ομορφες οι περιγραφες σου! Ευχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ωραια βαπορια, και εκεινες τις εποχες το εβλεπες εντελως διαφορετικα το ταξιδι αναλογως σε ποια παντοφλα θα εμπαινες. Ηταν σαν διαφορετικη εμπειρια.Εγω που ταξιδευα συνεχεια για Αιγινα (εχω ταξιδεψει σε ολα τα πορθμεια πλην της Θασου παντως) εκανα και επιλογες με κρητιριο το ποσο καιρο ειχα να ταξιδεψω με καποιο πλοιο! Ταυτιζομαι με αυτα που εγραψε ο BEN BRUCE 2 σελιδες πριν, πραγματικα μπραβο για τις φωτο, κυριως γιατι αυτες τις εποχες δεν θα τις ξαναζησουμε και ο καθενας μας απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες ανατρεχει στις δικες του αναμνησεις... Α παρατηρησα επισης στη φωτο ου παυσανια στο Ηρακλειο εχουν κοψει το πρυμνιαιο deck!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ωραια βαπορια, και εκεινες τις εποχες το εβλεπες εντελως διαφορετικα το ταξιδι αναλογως σε ποια παντοφλα θα εμπαινες. Ηταν σαν διαφορετικη εμπειρια.Εγω που ταξιδευα συνεχεια για Αιγινα (εχω ταξιδεψει σε ολα τα πορθμεια πλην της Θασου παντως) εκανα και επιλογες με κρητιριο το ποσο καιρο ειχα να ταξιδεψω με καποιο πλοιο! Ταυτιζομαι με αυτα που εγραψε ο BEN BRUCE 2 σελιδες πριν, πραγματικα μπραβο για τις φωτο, κυριως γιατι αυτες τις εποχες δεν θα τις ξαναζησουμε και ο καθενας μας απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες ανατρεχει στις δικες του αναμνησεις... Α παρατηρησα επισης στη φωτο ου παυσανια στο Ηρακλειο εχουν κοψει το πρυμνιαιο deck!


Φιλε μου εχεις απολυτο δικο σε οτι λες.Καταρχας ο φιλος Ben περιεγραψε με τον δικου του μοναδικο τροπο κατι πολυ σωστο και εννοειται πως με βρισκει και εμενα συμφωνο.Τωρα οσον αφορα το οτι εμπαινες σε παντοφλες αναλογα με το ποσο ειχες να ταξιδεψεις μαζι τους,εκανα και εγω το ιδιο με τις παντοφλες τις Αιδηψου!Και οσο για τον Παυσανια οντως του εχουν κοψει το πρυμναιο deck καθως μαλλον τωρα δουλευεται σαν ro/ro...

----------


## Tasos@@@

PAVSANIAS στο λιμανι της Αιδηψου...Αρχες δεκαετιας '90...Διπλα του στην ξεκουραση και ο ΝΙΚΟΣ Π.
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους των ανοιχτων...

Εικόνα 013.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο απο τον φιλο tasos@@@ της ιδιαιτερης και ιστορικης παντοφλας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Tasos@@@   οταν  τον Ιουλιο του 1974 ημουν για λιγες   ημερες   διακοπες στην Αιδηψο αυτη η παντοφλα ηταν η συμπαθεια μου. Να εισαι καλα που με τα ντοκουμεντα σου κρατας ζωντανες τις θολες  αναμνησεις μας.

----------


## Tasos@@@

2 εισητηρια 20 χρονων πλεον..
Οι διαφορες με το σημερα πολλες...
Χαρισμενα εξαιρετικα στους καλους φιλους Κωστα, Γιωργο, Θαναση, Παντελη, Λακη, Παναγιωτη, Λεο μα πανω απ'ολους στον Δημητρη που σιγουρα θα του θυμησουν πολλα.... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Επίτηδες το κάνεις... Ήμουν μόλις ενός χρονού... Αλλά μια άλλη εποχή ξυπνά μέσα από τις εικόνες σου !

Να 'σαι καλά ρε Τάσο !

----------


## JIMMARG75

Με το ''ένσημο'' του ΝΑΤ και τις παλιές καλές μας δραχμούλες.Μπράρο ρε Τάσο.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου βρίσκεται παροπλισμένος ο ''ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ'' και έχει μάλιστααα τα μάυρα του τα χάλια!!Η φωτό είναι μακρινή..μιάς κ δεν μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση στο σημείο που είναι δεμένος,μιάς κ βρίσκεται μπροστά στο Τελωνείο......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98057

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ναι Αρτεμη μου το γνωριζω...το καραβακι πλεον μαλλον ειναι παροπλισμενο,αν και μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι δεν το απομακρυνουν απο εκει.Και ειναι και σε σημειο που εμποδιζει...
Να'σαι καλα για την φωτογραφια!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο *Παυσανιας* ερχεται!

13:58:00   ---   14:50:00
 
Eκπομπη του ΕΡΤ για την Αιδηψο *"Αναμνησεις μιας λουτροπολης".*

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

26.jpg27.jpg28.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

Φοβερό βίντεο κ.Νίκο.Ευχαριστούμε εμείς οι νεότεροι!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Δεν υπαρχουν λογια κυριε Νικο για το διαμαντι που ανεβασατε!!!Απλα καταπληκτικο ιστορικο ντοκουμεντο για ολους εμας που τον αγαπησαμε!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Να'στε καλα να μας χαριζετε τετοιες ομορφιες!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχα ντοκουμέντα. ένα αρχείο της Ε.Ρ.Τ απίθανο που θα μπορούσε να το εκμεταλλευτή για να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι και να αναπολούν οι παλαιοί. Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Πάντως εγώ το 1964 που πρωτοπήγα Αιδηψό τον ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑ τον θυμάμαι εκεί μαζί με το <ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ> και μετά το ΜΙΧΑΗΛ τη ΔΙΑΝΑ κα.
Αρα σήμερα ο ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ είναι πάνω από 46 χρονών.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ναι φίλε μου έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πράγματα γι΄αυτό και αυτές οι παντόφλες δουλεύονται πλέον σαν roro.Εξαίρεση αποτελεί το Διάνα (μοντέλο 1971) επειδή δρομολογήθηκε Ιταλία από το ΄96 και μετά και τις έχουν δώσει πολλά χρόνια ζωής ακόμα.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ο *Παυσανιας* ερχεται!
> 
> 13:58:00 --- 14:50:00
> 
> Eκπομπη του ΕΡΤ για την Αιδηψο *"Αναμνησεις μιας λουτροπολης".*
> 
> http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView
> 
> 26.jpg27.jpg28.jpg


Νίκο , 
Ξαναείδα αυτό το βιντεάκι , πιο προσεκτικά και τι μου θύμησες ? κάτι που δεν είχα προσέξει την πρώτη φορά :
Από το τρίο που τραγουδάει ο εκ δεξιών ,  όπως κοιτάμε , πρέπει να ήταν πλοιοκτήτης ενός μικρού τουριστικού.  Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ήταν του ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΥ που είχαμε βρει στα Καμένα Βούρλα ή ενός άλλου πιο μικρού που έκανε περιηγήσεις μέσα στον κόλπο (Αιδηψός-Αγ.Νικόλαος -Γιάλτρα κλπ)

----------


## mikigtr

ναι ρε τοξοτη ...ειναι ο καπετανιος του αγιου κωνσταντινου οπου εκανε δρομολογια αιδηψος λιμανι αγιος νικολαος...και του αγ σωτηρος πηγαινε προσκυνητες στον κολπο μεσα στο εκκλησακι-ο αγιος κωνσταντινος το καικι υπαρχει ακομα εξω στο λιμανι διπλα απο την παραλια της αιγλης...ΤΟΞΟΤΗ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ???

----------


## τοξοτης

> ναι ρε τοξοτη ...ειναι ο καπετανιος του αγιου κωνσταντινου οπου εκανε δρομολογια αιδηψος λιμανι αγιος νικολαος...και του αγ σωτηρος πηγαινε προσκυνητες στον κολπο μεσα στο εκκλησακι-ο αγιος κωνσταντινος το καικι υπαρχει ακομα εξω στο λιμανι διπλα απο την παραλια της αιγλης...ΤΟΞΟΤΗ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ???


Κοίτα στα Π.Μ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mετά από πολλά χρόνια πλήρους εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, φαίνεται ότι αρχίζουν να πέφτουν οι τίτλοι τέλους για το _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_, μιας και από ότι βλέπουμε σε σημερινές φωτό από το Ηράκλειο που μου έστειλε πριν λίγη μόλις ώρα ο φίλος _ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ_, έχει ξεκινήσει η επιτόπου διάλυση του. Προφανώς δεν μπορεί πλέον ούτε ως απλή πλατφόρμα - μπάριζα να χρησιμοποιηθεί, αφού είναι ορατές οι μεγάλες ζημιές που έχουν υποστεί τα πλαινά του.

Pavsanias_11-03-2013.jpg
_Φωτό : ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ_

Το πλοίο είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1967_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2766_, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή - Ελευθερόπουλου του Περάματος και ήταν αδελφό πλοίο με τα "ιταλιάνικα" _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΩΣΤΗΣ - REGIUM (σημερινό GREEN SALINA)_ και _ΕΝΩΣΙΣ ΙΙ - SETTEBELLO_. Από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000, όταν και ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ, έφερε αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 8423_, ενώ δεν έχει IMO number.

----------


## Takerman

Πρέπει να ήμουν 7 ή 8 χρονών. 1970 ή 1971. Διακοπές στην Αιδηψό. Αγαπημένη ασχολία η καθημερινή παρατήρηση της άφιξης και αναχώρησης των πλοίων. Απ'ολα τα πλοία το μόνο που θυμόμουν με το όνομα του μέχρι σήμερα, ήταν ο Παυσανίας. Λόγω μεγέθους και λόγω της αρχαιοελληνικής γραμματοσειράς που ήταν η μοναδική στα πλοία της γραμμής. Διαβάζοντας το νήμα είδα κάποιο φίλο που έγραψε κι άλλα ονόματα πλοίων και θυμηθήκα μερικά. 
Κρίμα για τα σημερινά του χάλια. Κρίμα...

----------


## akey

απ'τις σπάνιες φορές που λες ΄΄ίσως καλύτερα να μην έβλεπα αυτές τις φώτος΄΄, όπως και να χει να σαι καλά που τις ανέβασες, για πάντα θα θυμόμαστε τον  ιστορικότατο, πρώτα ολόλευκό - μετέπειτα με μπλε ρίγα  << Paysania>>!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αθάνατο ελληνικό κράτος, οκνηρό ελληνικό δημόσιο, γελοίοι "κρατικοί μηχανισμοί".

Ούτε ένα, ούτε δύο, ούτε τρία, καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια βρισκόταν εγκαταλειμένο το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Και τελικά η "απομάκρυνση" του από εκεί δεν έγινε ...οριζοντίως αλλά καθέτως. Βυθίστηκε σήμερα στο Ηράκλειο το _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_ (ή τουλάχιστον _ότι είχε απομείνει_ από αυτό), και τώρα τρέχει ο .....κρατικός μηχανισμός να τοποθετήσει φράγματα (έλεος !!!) για την αποφυγή ρύπανσης. 

Η είδηση από _εδώ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Γιώργο γράφεις: *Αθάνατο ελληνικό κράτος*. Και σου απαντώ, εμείς πρέπει να τοποθετήσουμε αντιρρυπαντικά φράγματα ..... γύρω από τη Βουλή, όπου και να τους πιάσεις.......... λερώνεσαι.
Γράφεις: *οκνηρό ελληνικό δημόσιο.* Και σου απαντώ, είναι οκνηροί μόνο στις δουλειές τους γιατί ξέρουν ότι βρέξει - χιονίσει ο μισθός θα μπει στην τσέπη, μόλις δε τους καλέσει το κόμμα βάζουν τα καλά τους και γεμίζουν τους δρόμους και τις πλατείες, έτσι βλέπεις πόσους έχει βολέψει το κάθε κόμμα στο δημόσιο και από που τα παίρνουν.
Γράφεις: *γελοίοι "κρατικοί μηχανισμοί".* Και σου απαντώ, Ξέρεις τώρα πόσοι γελοίοι κρατικοί μεγαλοκηφήνες θα βάλουν εξτρά χρήμα στην τσέπη και θα βγουν στα κανάλια και στην κάθε φυλλάδα και θα το παίζουν ειδήμονες.
Μήπως το ίδιο δεν θα συμβεί και μάλιστα σύντομα (απ' ότι είδα) στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ εκεί που είναι παρατημένο το Αλκυών (Σκόπελος). Εκεί να είσαι να δεις πόσοι κηφήνες θα βγουν από τα γραφεία τους για να πουν τη μ@λ@κί@ στα κανάλια, αλλά πρέπει να μαζευτούμε από όλα τα ναυτιλιακά foroum και να τους πάρουμε με τα γιαούρτια, μήπως λέω μήπως και συνέλθουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Επιτέλους οι εφημερίδες έμαθαν που πρέπει να ψάχνουν για να πάρουν σωστές φωτο για *Nautilia*..κα περιστατικά. :Fat:  
Τη φωτο και τα εισιτήρια που είχε ανεβάσει ο φίλος Tasos@@@ πήρε η Ζούγκλα για το ρεπορτάζ του Παυσανία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aφου γραφουν την πηγη παλι καλα φιλε Παντελη.......

----------


## pantelis2009

> Aφου γραφουν την πηγη παλι καλα φιλε Παντελη.......


Γι' αυτό τόνισα το *Nautilia..*κα :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στενάχωρες φωτογραφίες, αλλά _μοναδικές_ και αποκαλυπτικές για την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται πλέον το _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_ ημιβυθισμένο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.

P1150263.jpg___P1150198.jpg

Από τον καλό φίλο _Εμμανουήλ (emmpapad)_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το τέλος ενός ακόμη Ιστορικού πλοίου. Όντως στενάχωρες όσο και μοναδικές οι φωτο σας και σας ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιραστήκατε με μας. Για να δούμε .....οι υπεύθυνοι φωστήρες του Κράτους μας, θα το αφήσουν εκεί, θα το κόψουν επί τόπου ή θα το ανελκύσουν και θα το κόψουν κάπου αλλού????????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν αυτή την φωτογραφία την είχα ανακαλύψει λίγες ημέρες πριν, άνετα θα την χαρακτήριζα ως _"....παντοφλοφωτογραφία - ανακάλυψη του 2014"_. Για το 2015 ωστόσο είναι πολύ νωρίς να πω κάτι τέτοιο, μιας και δεν ξέρουμε τι ακόμα μπορούμε να ανακαλύψουμε στο διαδίκτυο.

Κυρίες και κύριοι, ladies and gentlemen, madames et monsieurs (!!!!!), _Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Η_  φωτογραφία του ιστορικού _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_ σε ρόλο φορτηγού, εν έτει _2005_ στον Άγιο Νικόλαο, στην Κρήτη (κατά δήλωση του φωτογράφου).

Σπέσιαλ αφιερωμένη στον καλό μου φίλο _emmpapad (Εμμανουήλ)_.

Pavsanias.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Ed Duverger_

----------


## emmpapad

Είναι στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση.

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά τη φωτο σου στο ποστ 56 δεν περίμενα ποτέ μου ότι .....θα το έβλεπα έτσι κουκλί. Άραγε που το επισκεύασαν !!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μετά τη φωτο σου στο ποστ 56 δεν περίμενα  ποτέ μου ότι .....θα το έβλεπα έτσι κουκλί. Άραγε που το επισκεύασαν  !!!!!!!!


Εντάξει..... είπαμε..... μεγάλος άνθρωπος είσαι, αλλά πάρε και κανένα .....ζευγάρι γυαλιά χριστιανέ μου !!!!!

Ποιό επισκεύασαν ωρέ, ακόμα βυθισμένο είναι το πλοίο........ Από το _2005_ (πριν δέκα χρόνια) στον Άγιο Νικόλαο είναι η φωτό !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο. Η χαρά που το είδα ......υπερτέρησε της λογικής!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## emmpapad

Ήμουν παρών μια φορά που το φόρτωναν παλέτες με διάφορα οικοδομικά υλικά απο Ηράκλειο για Κάσο και Κάρπαθο, και έχω δει επίσης παλέτες με προορισμό Κάλυμνο χωρίς όμως να ξέρω αν τα πήγε το ίδιο ή τα έκανε μεταφόρτωση σε κάποιο άλλο λιμάνι. Το σκάφος είχε μείνει και στον κόλπο της Σητείας αποκλεισμένο λόγω καιρού επί διήμερο στην επιστροφή απο Κάσο αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάπου αρχές του 2006.

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τμήμα από όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα την περασμένη Κυριακή από το Μοναστηράκι.
Αιδηψός, και σε πρώτο πλάνο το _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_.

Pavsanias.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα ωραια καρτ ποσταλ εποχης!

----------


## akey

> Τμήμα από όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα την περασμένη Κυριακή από το Μοναστηράκι.
> Αιδηψός, και σε πρώτο πλάνο το _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_.
> 
> Pavsanias.jpg


Να σαι καλά για τη φώτο αυτή! τυχερέ! εγώ έψαξα Μοναστηράκι τον Ιούνιο και ούτε που την είδα, Μπράβο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως μου μετέφερε ο καλός φίλος Νεκτάριος (npapad), το _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_ δεν υφίσταται πλέον ούτε ως ναυάγιο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Διαλύθηκε επιτόπου στο σημείο που ήταν ημιβυθισμένο (μπαταρισμενο) κυριολεκτικά μέσα σε ένα πρωί, και τα κομμάτια του μεταφέρθηκαν για σκραπ.

----------


## akey

Βλέποντας ένα αφιέρωμα στο youtube με θέμα ''express skopelitis'',για το γνωστό βαπόρι των κυκλάδων, έπεσα εμβρόντητος πάνω στο λατρεμένο Παυσανία των Λ. Αιδηψού, που είναι δεμένος στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων Αμοργού το έτος 2010 σύμφωνα με το βίντεο. Εάν δεν είναι τι γνωστό ferry και κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εάν μας έγραφες σε ποιό λεπτό φαίνεται η παντόφλα που λες θα μας βοηθούσε, μιας και είναι αρκετά μεγάλο βίντεο (44 λεπτά).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τελικά, μιας και δεν απάντησε ο φίλος akey, κάθισα και το είδα όλο το βίντεο (ομολογουμένως ενδιαφέρον και απολαυστικό). Πράγματι λοιπόν, σε νυχτερινή άφιξη του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού, βλέπουμε (στο 39.55 του βίντεο) το _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_, λογικά σε πέρασμα από την Αμοργό ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ, όπως δηλαδή δούλευε από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000 και μετά, πιθανότατα σε ταξίδι του από την Κρήτη προς τα νησιά του Αιγαίου. 

Δεν είναι όμως το 2010 (πουθενά στο βίντεο δεν αναφέρεται κάτι τέτοιο), και δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι βέβαια μιας και τότε το πλοίο ήταν παροπλισμένο στο Ηράκλειο. Αναφέρεται σαφέστατα στο βίντεο ότι η λήψη είναι από το _2004_, και μάλιστα το _Σάββατο 3 Ιουλίου_, την παραμονή δηλαδή της κατάκτησης του ευρωπαικού από την εθνική μας ποδοσφαίρου.

----------


## akey

> Τελικά, μιας και δεν απάντησε ο φίλος akey, κάθισα και το είδα όλο το βίντεο (ομολογουμένως ενδιαφέρον και απολαυστικό). Πράγματι λοιπόν, σε νυχτερινή άφιξη του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού, βλέπουμε (στο 39.55 του βίντεο) το _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_, λογικά σε πέρασμα από την Αμοργό ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ, όπως δηλαδή δούλευε από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000 και μετά, πιθανότατα σε ταξίδι του από την Κρήτη προς τα νησιά του Αιγαίου. 
> 
> Δεν είναι όμως το 2010 (πουθενά στο βίντεο δεν αναφέρεται κάτι τέτοιο), και δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι βέβαια μιας και τότε το πλοίο ήταν παροπλισμένο στο Ηράκλειο. Αναφέρεται σαφέστατα στο βίντεο ότι η λήψη είναι από το _2004_, και μάλιστα το _Σάββατο 3 Ιουλίου_, την παραμονή δηλαδή της κατάκτησης του ευρωπαικού από την εθνική μας ποδοσφαίρου.


Να σαι καλά για την επιβεβαίωση, τεράστια παράλειψή μου που δεν ανέφερα ακριβές σημείο του βίντεο να μην ταλαιπωρείται κάποιος που θέλει να το δει. Για το 2010 όντως δε βλέπω από πού προκύπτει..

----------


## pantelis2009

Κρητη
Ηρακλειο


*Ο "Παυσανίας" ανήκει πλέον στο παρελθόν... (φωτο/βίντεο)*
- See more at: http://www.ekriti.gr/kriti-irakleio/....9GEnyM01.dpuf
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## npapad

> Κρητη
> Ηρακλειο
> 
> 
> *Ο "Παυσανίας" ανήκει πλέον στο παρελθόν... (φωτο/βίντεο)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Και μερικές δικές μου από τη διαδικασία ανέλκυσης τραβηγμένες στις 26-11-2016
DSC_0916.jpgDSC_0920.jpgDSC_0921.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ταξίδι στον χρόνο μας πάει _αυτή η εξαιρετική φωτό_ από την _ιστοσελίδα_ που αφορά στην ιστορία των ναυπηγείων _Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη_ του Περάματος. 

Βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο δύο φορτηγίδες - κλαπέ, και δεξιά στην φωτό, στο ναυπηγείο Καράγιωργα, μία υπό κατασκευή παντόφλα που κατά την γνώμη μου δεν μπορεί να είναι παρά μία από τις "τρεις αδελφές", _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_, _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΩΣΤΗΣ_ (GREEN SALINA), _ΕΝΩΣΙΣ_ (SETTEBELLO), με σειρά ποσόστωσης πιθανοτήτων αντίστοιχα, *80* - *10* - *10* %.   

Να αναφέρω ακόμα, ότι η ιστοσελίδα τοποθετεί χρονικά την φωτό στο _1954_, κάτι που είναι λάθος μιας και -κατά την γνώμη μου- καταφανώς βρισκόμαστε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας '60.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα μεταφέρουμε και στο αρμόδιο θέμα την σημερινή ανάρτηση του φίλου μας Παντελή.




> Πηγή : _Christos Agnew_  --  *Μνήμες από Ελληνικούς αγώνες αυτοκινήτου*
> 
> Η νεολαια του _19__69_ στο εαρινο ραλλυ !
> 
> 1969.jpg

----------

